Ask HN: I'm turning 21 today. What is the best life advice for me at this stage - xkbd
======
smt88
Same as for anyone else: be intellectually humble. Your reality is not the
only valid reality, and you'll have many experiences where you feel 100%
certain about something and then realize you were wrong. Stop being 100%
certain and start feeling proud of each of those experiences, because some
people are too afraid to acknowledge them.

------
andrewstuart
Understand what it truly means to be kind to people.

------
ikrishnamurthy
See life around you

------
mkempe
Have a long-term purpose (what is purpose?). Stay away from toxic people,
especially in love and business (what is toxic?). Wait a little before having
kids (what is responsibility?). Travel widely (what are your limits?). Read
good books (what do you not know?). Devote solid time to your hobby (is there
purpose apart from work?). Cook for and entertain friends (where does your
soul dwell?). Appreciate and practice your preferred sports and arts (what
fuels your soul?). Enjoy life (why are you here?).

